# Recommended startup package...



## Phoenix-one (May 7, 2006)

Okay...

Now this probably going to open a can of worms, but lets just see what happens...

I want to order a PC (Can C&S supply this) and as such I'll need an assortment of pads..

Hardware:
Microfibre clothes?
Washmitt?
Microfibre towel?

Chemicals:
Wash : Currently use Sonax (choices?)
Polish : ?
Sealant / glaze : ?
Wax : Meg Cleaner / JOFS carnuba / Meg Gold Glass ?
Wheels : Currently use autoglym alloy cleaner then turtle wax for wheels ?
Tyres : Turtle wax nanotech-something

Basically, I've got lots of bits left from when I used 'clean' my car, but want to start doing it properly.

I've just been out an got 5 hand spray bottles, 2 1l pressure bottles and some other bits..

Looking for guidance on what I can get that will give a good starting kit, and then get it all from C&S, because they are close to me.

So there we go, nice and open, lets discuss....


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi mate

I think you need to get the PC from Autopia firstly. You can get all the pads you want/need from [email protected]&S though. Lake country, Meguairs etc etc. I wont buy myself one as I prefer to pay him to do my car as I am a bit cack handed and his work is superb.

I use the following gear from C&S between the monthly detail C&S do me 

Hardware
(1)Pakshak Microfibres. I have a few of those. Use them for removing polish/wax. They are absolutely superb. I have not seen or used an MF that comes even remotely close
(2)Drying Towel. I use the Poorboys 24"x36" Waffle Weave drying towel. Keep two in my garage. (Got two cars) One of these towels will dry your whole car
(3)Eurow washmitt although I also have a Meguairs one as this has a side for removing bugs etc etc. I find that one useful on the BMW which does loads of motorway miles. Both excellent stuff

Chemicals:
(1)Meguairs all purpose cleaner. I use this under my arches (works a treat) and along the sills. I also use it around the house. Really is good gear
(2)Wash. I liked the Sonus then used Gold Class Megiaurs and liked that. Then I met 1z (Einszett)Exclusive Glanz Shampoo and used that. Superb and pretty cheap! Mix a cap of that with a cap of 1z perlz shampoo in a foam gun and its a really good product! This was the wash used on the clean and shiny open day on all cars including the Lamborghini. Superb results :thumb:
(3)Polish. Again this was down to the master PC'r when he did my car. John chose Poorboys SSR2 for my Impreza and that made the car look brand new again. You would need some pro guidance on this mate
(4)Sealant. Meguiars 21 sealant. Easy on and off which is important for me.
(5)Wax. I use Poorboys Nattys Blue as my end product when I apply it. I used to use NXT which is still very good IMHO. Nattys is easy on, very easy off. Gives a great shine on my car. Pinnacle also looks the nadgers but I save that for my BMW. I also use 1Z Glanz Wax on my sisters Audi and my Dads Volvo S80. Great results off that stuff as well. I am waiting until the sun comes out though to try some Zymol stuff out 
(6)Alloys. Wheel brightener diluted 4:1 with water when they are suffering a brake dust bake-on. At the moment I am using it diluted more than that as I am running out. Be careful though as its v.strong and cannot be used on anodised wheel bits and bobs! 1Z perlz shampoo between washes to keep them clean'ish of needed.
(7)Tyres. Clean them with APC to get rid of grime and previous applications of tyre gear and apply 1Z Tyre Foam as this leaves a lovely OEM matt finish. Simply wipe small amount of residue away at bottom of tyre after. I also use Megs Endurance gel on the BMW as that has bigger tyres and benefits from the shiny finish

That should pretty much sort you out mate. Its kept me going for months, all because I popped in to see John one day and never looked back since :thumb:

Go and see him and he will advise you whats best for your car. I wanted to spend a fortune on loads of gear but instead he sold me cheaper gear which he suggested I would find easier to use with a difference I would not notice

You wont be dissapointed in his service

Hope that helps bud

Eric


----------



## Phoenix-one (May 7, 2006)

Superb, sounds like a good starting list for me....

I'll ask John about the swirl and scratch stuff for the PC.

Gav


----------

